# Pit bull saves family and 5 other dogs during house fire



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

> The women ran out but their other five dogs were stuck inside. So, once again, "Baby" came to the rescue. "And then there was one hiding under the bed, wouldn't come out," said family member Charles Land. "Baby actually went under there, grabbed it by the neck and dragged him outside.





Good Girl!!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

I just love stories like these..just shows you they are so much more intelligent than we give them credit for. Just the other day me and my boyfriend had a fight about this. He was saying that dogs don't have emotions and that they are only loyal to us because we feed them. He said that they only act certain ways and do certain things because they were conditioned to do it - not because they actually have a higher cognitive mind. I was SOOO angry with him I almost broke up with him! How could he say that? Obviously he's never owned a dog of his own and never shared that special bond with an animal that all of us on hear has experienced...so I just let it go. But this just proves it...in many ways they are better species than humans...sometimes I feel if we could be more like them the world would be better of.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I have no idea why but stories like this always make me cry. I am such a loser.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kassandra there you go again, to funny.

Pit bull bad.......how could they ever do anything that nobil. Good girl Baby.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

That's so heartwarming!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wow, I can't believe a Pit would ever do such a thing.

Someone just told me how "viscious" all Pits were.

Great story. Doesn't surprise me at all. I love Pits... My next rescue will probably be a Pit. Happily and Sadly, it will probably be soon.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no Kevin maybe you should give us an update. Well only if you want to.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Herzo said:


> Oh no Kevin maybe you should give us an update. Well only if you want to.



Really, really hard right now Herzo. Hardest time of my life, including the loss of my Father and Grandfather. I love Harry with every ounce of my soul. I'm trying some things with him but he's getting tired. But his tail is still wagging and if he wants to live, I will continue to help him, however feeble my attempts against this beast of Cancer.

Cancer is a monster and it tries every emotion you have. I've learned of a new depth of sadness.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> I just love stories like these..just shows you they are so much more intelligent than we give them credit for. Just the other day me and my boyfriend had a fight about this. He was saying that dogs don't have emotions and that they are only loyal to us because we feed them. He said that they only act certain ways and do certain things because they were conditioned to do it - not because they actually have a higher cognitive mind. I was SOOO angry with him I almost broke up with him! How could he say that? Obviously he's never owned a dog of his own and never shared that special bond with an animal that all of us on hear has experienced...so I just let it go. But this just proves it...in many ways they are better species than humans...sometimes I feel if we could be more like them the world would be better of.


OMG! Think well before marry him. This old lady have a really bad experience with it. As you get older you are going to love your pets even more and the people that are not a pet lover, never will. Sorry!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> I just love stories like these..just shows you they are so much more intelligent than we give them credit for. Just the other day me and my boyfriend had a fight about this. He was saying that dogs don't have emotions and that they are only loyal to us because we feed them. He said that they only act certain ways and do certain things because they were conditioned to do it - not because they actually have a higher cognitive mind. I was SOOO angry with him I almost broke up with him! How could he say that? Obviously he's never owned a dog of his own and never shared that special bond with an animal that all of us on hear has experienced...so I just let it go. But this just proves it...in many ways they are better species than humans...sometimes I feel if we could be more like them the world would be better of.



Tell your boyfriend my beloved boy of 10 years is dying of Cancer and barely eating. He still wags his tail and rests his chin on my chest at night before we go to sleep. 

He sure as hell isn't doing it for food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Tell your boyfriend my beloved boy of 10 years is dying of Cancer and barely eating. He still wags his tail and rests his chin on my chest at night before we go to sleep.
> 
> He sure as hell isn't doing it for food.


And that, is what having a dog is all about. They care about you more than they care about themselves. 
Think of you every day Kevin. Thanks for being here, I miss you.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Tell your boyfriend my beloved boy of 10 years is dying of Cancer and barely eating. He still wags his tail and rests his chin on my chest at night before we go to sleep.
> 
> He sure as hell isn't doing it for food.





MollyWoppy said:


> And that, is what having a dog is all about. They care about you more than they care about themselves.



Ef that 'just for the food' theory. Pffft



> In 1842, in a strange book entitled Animal Biography, there is this heartbreaking story from a French newspaper: "A young man took a dog into a boat, rowed to the centre of the Seine, and threw the animal over, with intent to drown him. The poor dog often tried to climb up the side of the boat; his master as often pushed him back, till, overbalancing himself, he fell overboard. As soon as the faithful dog saw his master in the stream, he left the boat and held him above water till help arrived from the shore, and his life was saved."
> 
> ~~~~​
> I am continually amazed by the dog's ability to love so unconditionally and without ambivalence. Many people will have heard at one time or another of a cruel or neglecting owner whose dog loves regardless of how it is treated. It is as if once a dog loves you, it loves you always, no matter what you do, no matter what happens, no matter how much time goes by.
> ...


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

> OMG! Think well before marry him. This old lady have a really bad experience with it. As you get older you are going to love your pets even more and the people that are not a pet lover, never will. Sorry!





> Tell your boyfriend my beloved boy of 10 years is dying of Cancer and barely eating. He still wags his tail and rests his chin on my chest at night before we go to sleep.
> 
> He sure as hell isn't doing it for food.


I know.....he likes animals and will always treat them with kindness; he just doesn't see them the same way I do, as animals that feel emotions as strongly as we feel them. Animals that are intelligent, loyal, pure of heart and grateful for even the tiniest bit of time they get to spend with you. He doesn't believe that a human can have that "special" bond with an animal and thinks i'm attributing human qualities onto my dog.....well I don't care; I'm always having a good time when I'm with my boy and prefer his company over that of most humans, so as long as lovi respects that and don't interfere, we're good.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> And that, is what having a dog is all about. They care about you more than they care about themselves.
> Think of you every day Kevin. Thanks for being here, I miss you.



thanks Penny. Life is hard right now and not always easy to come out here but I'll try to swing by more often.

I love all you guys. Thank you.


----------

